# Bull s*itters?



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Ive been reading posts in the DWA for some time and it appears to me that a lot of people make up what venomous snakes they have! Anyone else agree? (and I know there are genuine keepers on here, and this isn't aimed at you, so please don't take offence).


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Could a number of these people be people who keep off the license so might appear very vague? 

You probably have a fair point tho as there are a few b*ll sh*tters on the forum! :lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i can sincerly say that i do have a valid license and do keep venomous snakes graeme aka slippery42 can vouch for that.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I was aiming it more at people who say things like I just got a DWA last week for a cobra etc, anyone got any advice on it's care? And ps should I administer antivenom myself? Pps, where can I get a Komodo from? 
Lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn, you lot are too smart for me, I've been rumbled. OK, I admit, all i have is one of those Royal Boa snakes, but the other day, I was laying on the bed and the snake was stretched out alongside me.............my mate told me the next day it was sizing me up to eat me! Phew, lucky escape there or what? But next year when i get my own place, I'm gonna get one of those DWA licenses and then I've got a mate who'll sell me a Furry lance...........


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> I was aiming it more at people who say things like I just got a DWA last week for a cobra etc, anyone got any advice on it's care? And ps should I administer antivenom myself? Pps, where can I get a Komodo from?
> Lol


 well i did get mine a few weeks ago, lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Damn, you lot are too smart for me, I've been rumbled. OK, I admit, all i have is one of those Royal Boa snakes, but the other day, I was laying on the bed and the snake was stretched out alongside me.............my mate told me the next day it was sizing me up to eat me! Phew, lucky escape there or what? But next year when i get my own place, I'm gonna get one of those DWA licenses and then I've got a mate who'll sell me a Furry lance...........


Jeez dude! You just missed the death wrap!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I know, but with snake skills like mine, I'm a dead cert to get one of them license thingies then me M8 is gna get me a poisonous snake like that Furry lance or a Mambo


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I know, but with snake skills like mine, I'm a dead cert to get one of them license thingies then me M8 is gna get me a poisonous snake like that Furry lance or a Mambo


:2thumb: lol :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I know, but with snake skills like mine, I'm a dead cert to get one of them license thingies then me M8 is gna get me a poisonous snake like that Furry lance or a Mambo


are you gonna handle them? I heard handling venomous is easy if you just let them explore. :lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

it would be like handling a hognose, lol


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

They especially like being stroked on the head. :whistling2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam98150 said:


> They especially like being stroked on the head. :whistling2:


 they do like being stroke


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah, well, my M8 that's got the furry lance, he's also got one of them Egyptian king Cobras, like 25 foot long, he says that if you fill the holes in their fangs with silicone sealant, they can't eject you with that venum stuff, he says it still proper hurts when they bite tho, his Egyptian King Cobra has got fangs like 4 inches long, my M8 sez that one time, he got bit by it and the fangs went right through his hand and the venum was dripping on the floor. He was proper lucky, but now he wears Marigolds, cos he sez they hate the taste of rubber and won't bite wen he wears them


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> yeah, well, my M8 that's got the furry lance, he's also got one of them Egyptian king Cobras, like 25 foot long, he says that if you fill the holes in their fangs with silicone sealant, they can't eject you with that venum stuff, he says it still proper hurts when they bite tho, his Egyptian King Cobra has got fangs like 4 inches long, my M8 sez that one time, he got bit by it and the fangs went right through his hand and the venum was dripping on the floor. He was proper lucky, but now he wears Marigolds, cos he sez they hate the taste of rubber and won't bite wen he wears them


I'm not sharing a room with you in Houten if you have your Furry lance with you!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not a DWA holder but I have an avid interest in venomous snakes so tend to lurk on this side of th forum. My dad used to keep a few, mostly venomoid but a few hots and after watching him have absolutly no interest in pursuing a DWA licence myself. 

That said I agree there are too many people here who claim to keep hots, but quite blatently would not know one if it bit them on the ass. Personally I think the stigma attached to keeping hots is that the keeper is cool and edgy and just a tad dangerous, so unfortunatly there are plenty of people who want to be seen as part of this group. You have to admit that telling people you own a 'furry lance' (almost wet myself when I read that) does make you sound cool and interesting.

I've noticed you can usuall tell the real keepers from the fakers as they are the ones that don't brag to everyone what they have in their collection. Or ask stupid questions about keeping tigers in their back gardens....


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> yeah, well, my M8 that's got the furry lance, he's also got one of them Egyptian king Cobras, like 25 foot long, he says that if you fill the holes in their fangs with silicone sealant, they can't eject you with that venum stuff, he says it still proper hurts when they bite tho, his Egyptian King Cobra has got fangs like 4 inches long, my M8 sez that one time, he got bit by it and the fangs went right through his hand and the venum was dripping on the floor. He was proper lucky, but now he wears Marigolds, cos he sez they hate the taste of rubber and won't bite wen he wears them


lol, its worrying how well you do pikie moron Stu! 

What you wanna get mate is a baboon viper, if one of them bites you your heart explodes in like 5 mins! Proper poisonous!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> I'm not a DWA holder but I have an avid interest in venomous snakes so tend to lurk on this side of th forum. My dad used to keep a few, mostly venomoid but a few hots and after watching him have absolutly no interest in pursuing a DWA licence myself.
> 
> That said I agree there are too many people here who claim to keep hots, but quite blatently would not know one if it bit them on the ass. Personally I think the stigma attached to keeping hots is that the keeper is cool and edgy and just a tad dangerous, so unfortunatly there are plenty of people who want to be seen as part of this group. You have to admit that telling people you own a 'furry lance' (almost wet myself when I read that) does make you sound cool and interesting.
> 
> I've noticed you can usuall tell the real keepers from the fakers as they are the ones that don't brag to everyone what they have in their collection. Or ask stupid questions about keeping tigers in their back gardens....


There are too too many half-wits that visit this section but it does give us a laugh sometimes, however I have to be in the right frame of mind to deal with them as I often find the idiots depressing and tedious!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> There are too too many half-wits that visit this section but it does give us a laugh sometimes, however I have to be in the right frame of mind to deal with them as I often find the idiots depressing and tedious!


Too many half-wits on this forum, let alone the DWA section.......

By the way my pet great white shark bit my arm off the other day, do you think I need a tetnus shot?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Too many half-wits on this forum, let alone the DWA section.......
> 
> By the way my pet great white shark bit my arm off the other day, do you think I need a tetnus shot?


Bit late for that!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

stuartdouglas said:


> yeah, well, my M8 that's got the furry lance, he's also got one of them Egyptian king Cobras, like 25 foot long, he says that if you fill the holes in their fangs with silicone sealant, they can't eject you with that venum stuff, he says it still proper hurts when they bite tho, his Egyptian King Cobra has got fangs like 4 inches long, my M8 sez that one time, he got bit by it and the fangs went right through his hand and the venum was dripping on the floor. He was proper lucky, but now he wears Marigolds, cos he sez they hate the taste of rubber and won't bite wen he wears them


ACTUAL LOLOCAUST!

love you Mr Douglas!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Bit late for that!


Do you think it will grow back?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

It might..................but then again, nope, probably not:lol2:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> yeah, well, my M8 that's got the furry lance, he's also got one of them Egyptian king Cobras, like 25 foot long, he says that if you fill the holes in their fangs with silicone sealant, they can't eject you with that venum stuff, he says it still proper hurts when they bite tho, his Egyptian King Cobra has got fangs like 4 inches long, my M8 sez that one time, he got bit by it and the fangs went right through his hand and the venum was dripping on the floor. He was proper lucky, but now he wears Marigolds, cos he sez they hate the taste of rubber and won't bite wen he wears them


:lol2::lol2::lol2: You have a very funny sense of humour! Absolultly legendary!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

do you have a care sheet for a furry lance?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

rum&coke said:


> do you have a care sheet for a furry lance?


it needs regular stroking, gradually building up the speed..........be warned though, apparently Furry lances are renowned spitters and many an unwary girl has received an eyeful. They also like to hide in dark moist places...................


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

this thread has just descended into teenage filth......... awesome lol


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> it needs regular stroking, gradually building up the speed..........be warned though, apparently Furry lances are renowned spitters and many an unwary girl has received an eyeful. They also like to hide in dark moist places...................


good stuff, I hear they come in a few different color morphs but the ginger ones are not so popular


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> That said I agree there are too many people here who claim to keep hots, but quite blatently would not know one if it bit them on the ass.



I don't keep venomous (well not herps, got venomous fish), but i suspect if something bit me on the ass i would know it was venomous pretty quickly...


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

could i butt in for a sec lol sorry im dead noisy so please tell me to bugger off if u want but why would someone make up what pets they own lol to people that dont really effect them? just saying  maybe peeps do!


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

just got my valid dwa licence. a few more months hook training before i get anything tho..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

am I missing something here because I have never really seen loads of people lying about what they keep


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol i know what you mean mate - 


hey why doesnt everyone who has DWA post their pics in an ongoing post (perhaps a sticky) to show people which DWA they have. Sort of like a Photo to certify thing. Apart from maybe viperkeeper - may go on forever.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DWA... hahaha!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

DWA Habu?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> DWA Habu?


 no DWA here.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> could i butt in for a sec lol sorry im dead noisy so please tell me to bugger off if u want but why would someone make up what pets they own lol to people that dont really effect them? just saying  maybe peeps do!


It's a fact of life on forums - the more unusual the animal kept the more respect/coolness some people bestow on them. It's a feelgood thing if people think you're great (for whatever reason). If cornsnakes became super rare everyone would want one!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> no DWA here.


no just all out bans instead, depending on where you live, and major struggles at the moment with the hobby in general, so much for a free country hey Habu :Na_Na_Na_Na:

In all seriousness, you guys are facing big hurdles at the moment, I hope for the sake of the hobby some of the legislation doesnt go through thats being pushed.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

SiUK said:


> no just all out bans instead, depending on where you live, and major struggles at the moment with the hobby in general, so much for a free country hey Habu :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> *In all seriousness, you guys are facing big hurdles at the moment, I hope for the sake of the hobby some of the legislation doesnt go through thats being pushed.*


Me too. 'Cause you know where the legislation will be heading then, don't you..?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Caz said:


> Me too. 'Cause you know where the legislation will be heading then, don't you..?


well, im not sure tbh I dont think they could, not in the same way, the problems there arnt problems here, and some states have had bans and restrictions in place for years and we havnt heard it over here.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Well I hope not. But 10 years ago we would have said the same re the smoking ban.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> no just all out bans instead, depending on where you live, and major struggles at the moment with the hobby in general, so much for a free country hey Habu :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In all seriousness, you guys are facing big hurdles at the moment, I hope for the sake of the hobby some of the legislation doesnt go through thats being pushed.


haha!!... yeah... but like you said. depends on the state where one lives.

florida is under the gun for obvious reasons...

House Judiciary Committee to Hear Python Ban Bill

_Posted: Monday, July 27, 2009, 6:55 p.m., EDT_
_Updated: Tuesday, July 28, 2009, 6:51 p.m., EDT_







The House Judiciary Council will hold a hearing at *10 a.m. EDT on Wednesday July 29* on a bill that would ban trade in pythons. On Tuesday, the bill passed through a subcommittee markup session without any amendments, the Pet Industry Joint Advisory Council reported.

At Wednesday's full committee markup session, Rep. Thomas Rooney (R-Fla.) is expected to offer an amendment that would limit the ban to Burmese and African rock pythons, PIJAC reported.
As currently written, HR 2811, a companion bill to S. 373, would add “the constrictor snake of the species Python genera” to the Lacey Act as an injurious species that would be “prohibited from being shipped or imported into the United States.”
However, PIJAC warned the bill would have broader consequences, as the Lacey Act also prohibits exports and interstate movement of listed species.
Moreover, the legislation as written would cover all species of python, including the common pet ball pythons, rather than just the Burmese python that is of concern in Florida.
PIJAC on Tuesday afternoon encouraged concerned pet owners and industry members to contact members of the judicial committee and request they seek expert input before acting on the proposed legislation. During Tuesday's subcommittee markup meeting, one committee member noted that they lacked sufficient knowledge on the issue to offer appropriate amendments, according to PIJAC.
PIJAC also notes the legislation bypasses the statuary listing process included in the Lacey Act. That process requires the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to conduct a risk analysis and seek public comment before listing a species as “injurious.” The Fish and Wildlife Service is currently conducting such an analysis, PIJAC reports.
PIJAC warned concerned pet owners that the legislation, if passed as written, would set a dangerous precedent of adding controversial species to the Lacey Act without hearings and sufficient study. That precedent could affect owners of other pets, including birds, fish and turtles, PIJAC reported.
PIJAC urged concerned industry members to immediately contact every member of the committee because:

As drafted, the legislation would affect tens of thousands of pet owners and business owners; 
.
There is no scientific justification for a broad ban and that Congress should not circumvent the Fish and Wildlife Service’s ongoing risk analysis; 
.
Legislation should include resources for dealing with existing populations of Burmese pythons in the Everglades; 
.
A ban of Burmese pythons should be limited to importation of the species into the United States; 
.
Legislation should include provisions to allow for interstate movement of Burmese pythons subject to meeting housing and management practices; 
.
And Legislation should include provisions for financial support to the Fish and Wildlife Service and partners, including PIJAC, to expand the Habitattitude campaign to educate reptile owners not to release unwanted pets.
 i don't think it's going to pass but if it does, it will be watered down.

any politican who votes FOR these bans will loose votes from all kinds of people in their districts...

like anyone in ohio cares about someone owning a snake? :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

want to watch the hearings live?Legislative Calendar almost a fun as watching paint dry!!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

HABU, are you just saying there's no licensing just in Ohio? Because I'm sure some fella got his licensed revoked after being bitten by a Gaboon he kept numerous times. Might be Florida, come to think of it. Disregard the question!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

No DWA here either  Dangerous Wonderful Animals


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kelboy said:


> HABU, are you just saying there's no licensing just in Ohio? Because I'm sure some fella got his licensed revoked after being bitten by a Gaboon he kept numerous times. Might be Florida, come to think of it. Disregard the question!


 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...Regulations/Herpregs/tabid/15494/Default.aspx

A propagating license application must be requested from the Division of Wildlife within 10 days after taking possession of any native reptile, amphibian or wood turtle (Clemmys insculpta).
With a propagating license, except for state endangered species, an Ohio resident may possess:
• four total individuals of each wild-captured native reptile or amphibian from the list entitled “Wild-captured Native Reptiles and Amphibians”; and/or
• an unlimited number of animals captively produced or legally obtained from out of state, with proper documentation.
A $40 commercial propagating license is required for persons wishing to sell, offer for sale, trade, or barter native reptiles or amphibians which have been captively produced, legal­ly obtained from out of state, or are the offspring of wild-captured animals. With this license, the license holder may possess for sale, trade or barter an unlimited number of reptiles and amphibians that are captively produced or legally obtained, with proper documentation.
A $25 noncommercial propagating license is required for persons who perma­nently possess native reptiles or amphibians but do not intend to sell, offer for sale, trade or barter animals. The license holder may possess an unlimited number of reptiles and/or amphibians of which only four total individuals of each reptile or amphibian have been taken from the wild.
Except for bullfrogs, green frogs, snapping or softshell turtles that can be harvested with a fishing license, a nonresident cannot take from the wild native reptiles or amphibians, live or dead.
Reptiles or amphibians taken from the wild in Ohio may NOT be bought, offered for sale, traded, bartered,or given as a gift.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

o I see! does this mean im totally uncool now? lol loads of cats, some piggies a bunny now. did have corn snakes and a beardie but give them away. god im a loser here  PROUD lol


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

It doesn't actually say anything about venomous does it? As long as it's not native endangered, you're ok!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kelboy said:


> It doesn't actually say anything about venomous does it? As long as it's not native endangered, you're ok!!


 that's what no laws against exotics and venomous looks like...

here where i live is completely different from there... and even the couple of laws on the books aren't enforced...

here it's... "who cares about some snake or lizard?... we have more important things to do than pester some guy about a critter."

haha!! ain't it sweet!

:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> that's what no laws against exotics and venomous looks like...
> 
> here where i live is completely different from there... and even the couple of laws on the books aren't enforced...
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Cat&Dean (Jun 21, 2009)

Dean has a poisonous snake........ Trousereli Snakeus i think is the latin term.............:lol2:

He says he dosent need a lisence but im not so sure.........


----------



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2009)

*Rare furry lance morph for sale!*

i have acquired a rare furry lance from a man in a pub, i need to get rid of it because it's not to happy in the fish tank anymore

Need a quick sale!

Coiled and ready to strike! She's viscuious!










Eating my pet tiger, Oh noes!!!










Sensible offers only.


----------



## stich (Jul 17, 2009)

*hi peeps*

just looking ,i dont have any dwa stuff but i got 7 snakes all diffrant ,wat gets up my nose is the contriditcions on here,i cant find out good info when needed,so ive gone to buy lots of good books ,cant go wrong ,


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

qwerty said:


> i have acquired a rare furry lance from a man in a pub, i need to get rid of it because it's not to happy in the fish tank anymore
> 
> Need a quick sale!
> 
> Sensible offers only.


 
I'll give you half a snickers and a pack of malteesers!

How does that grab ya?! :lol2:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

stich said:


> just looking ,i dont have any dwa stuff but i got 7 snakes all diffrant ,wat gets up my nose is the contriditcions on here,i cant find out good info when needed,so ive gone to buy lots of good books ,cant go wrong ,


I think you'll probably find books contradicting of each other too. People have different experiences with different animals. And therefore, their comments may seem contradictive, but it's all peoples' opinions etc. And no two animals are the same to boot.


----------



## omitoepads (Jul 26, 2009)

qwerty... I have an old bike that I found in a skip that I'm willing to exchange for your furry lance... My grizzly bear's been doing my head in anyway, and I reckon a snake bite's just what he needs to take him down a peg or two...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i just propper choked on me magnum

:lol2:

do you want to swop the half that fell on the floor, its only got a bit o`cat fluff on it?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*==







*


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

This thread made me do a LOL


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

qwerty said:


> i have acquired a rare furry lance from a man in a pub, i need to get rid of it because it's not to happy in the fish tank anymore
> 
> Need a quick sale!
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

so u mean to say all the imagination snakes i keep don't count! not even the bone constructor! or the vindscreen vipers? i'm horrified! the guy in the pub i bought them from's gonna be in trouble....


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they arn't imagination snakes! they are live action snakes! i can see them from here! the bone constructor is the fat stripey one with long legs, its sat looking at me, i think it wants to construct my bones!


----------



## siamesealmeida (Dec 12, 2006)

Caz said:


> Me too. 'Cause you know where the legislation will be heading then, don't you..?



already started over here... you need paper from your local authority to keep any type of boidae in Berlin, it's all downhill from here :s


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

qwerty said:


> i have acquired a rare furry lance from a man in a pub, i need to get rid of it because it's not to happy in the fish tank anymore
> 
> Need a quick sale!
> 
> ...


The only thing dangerous here is your taste in carpet. 

Oh no he ditn't!


----------



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The only thing dangerous here is your taste in carpet.
> 
> Oh no he ditn't!



Carpet? You meen substrate.

Noob. ;p


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I too have an interest in venemous snakes and tend to sit and just read through, but I think it's purely because they are even more beautiful when dangerous.

I haven't and probably never will, acquire a DWA license, but I would like to think, that asking questions and showing an interest would be welcomed 

I can't see the point in lying about what you own, and I also understand some people are hesitant to put what they own because of certain legal reasons or some people may know where they live or anything else!

At the end of the day, I like to browse through looking at pictures here and reading up on species I never knew existed 

Plus the sense of humour here is great, I just giggled my way through this thread!

X


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

If an infamously free country like the US, where you can walk into any WallMart and buy firearms, is seriously considering bans on certain herps, then it would be unwise to rule out such legislation coming our way.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the whole dwa thing is silly...

florida is trying to crack down on pythons and things...

it's all a waste of time and money...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> the whole dwa thing is silly...
> 
> florida is trying to crack down on pythons and things...
> 
> it's all a waste of time and money...


What do you think about the attempts to catch and kill the non native population of burmese pythons there Habu?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> What do you think about the attempts to catch and kill the non native population of burmese pythons there Habu?


 
the horse is out of the barn...

in ft myers you can catch veiled chameleons and such things right next to publix or winn dixie....

... they should encourage people to collect the pythons up as best they can... but it's too late... and believe me... there is way more than a bunch of pythons loose and breeding... nile and asian water monitors are really bad....

... iguanas...day geckos... a cobra or two...

... it's too late to stop nature there... the fauna of south florida has changed forever...

... i lived there... and in the woods you never know what you will find... some deadly scorpion... or viper... go down to homestead... it's vast and thick... the horse has left the barn for real...

... personally i'd like to go and find some stuff... it's been about 10 years since i lived there... go get me some wild pythons or monitor...

maybe florida should encourage eco-tourism with a twist...

... get folks to travel there and hunt down the exotics... have a bounty for things maybe...

... we'll get an rfuk expedition together and go find stuff like the crocodile hunter!... 

... i'm game... just a little bus ride away..

anyway... cracking down on keepers won't put the genie back into the bottle... especially in florida... those ******** don't care what the authorities say... they'll do as they please anyway...


... instead of sending a cop to arrest A SNAKE KEEPER... send his butt into the glades and tell him to go solve the real problem...

... those species are stuck down there too... they can't go all that far north and spread... it's contained...

... i'll go down and catch all the pythons myself... but i want PAID!:lol2:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> the horse is out of the barn...
> 
> 
> ... iguanas...day geckos... a cobra or two...
> ...


 
An RFUK expedition eh!!! That could be fun! I'll email you the next time I'm over there! 

Saw Iguana in Marathon, I got told they arrived there from the Carribean on vegetation blown across the sea during hurricanes and tropical storms. Saw them all over Miami, even in the lions enclosure at the zoo. The cats were not bothered.

Went looking for american crocodiles in the keys. Didn't see any crocs, just alligators. They're everywhere in the glades!
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h127/mobyjones/florida198.jpg

I've heard that the "red necks" were looking into some kind of bounty system for all burms killed there. Not that they'll ever get them all! Is this going ahead do you know?


----------

